# Just Bought Another Hyatt Sunset Week



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 6, 2015)

Maybe it's old age and/or intolerance to the winters, but while we were there in Key West last week, I was notified of a week 6 (just bought week 4 last April) and went for it. It's not the choicest location at HSH (#224) , but it's just fine by me at the price ($9.5k). Both units are 2 bedroom lockouts. 

The plan is to use some Marriott points to fill in week 5 at a KW Marriott (very nice) or maneuver some Hyatt points to fill in the week 5 by just placing both studios into Hyatt points and just using the one bedroom portion. Might have to stay at a Marriott for days not covered by Hyatt points. 

Maybe a week 5 at HSH, Windward Pointe or the Beach Club will become available for rental or sale. Lots to consider, lots to finagle.

We did look at condos for sale in the Truman Annex area, but frankly, I don't want to be responsible for a 3rd house and so far away. 

Note: Got to meet KAL and BDH (and lovely wives).  So good to meet them both.Was not able to take them out to dinner as Doug had a fairly intense viral resp. infection of sorts. Will do so next year.


-


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 6, 2015)

Congrats! I can't wait until my wife retires and we can go somewhere warm in January and February...


----------



## suzannesimon (Feb 7, 2015)

Where did you find the Week 4?  I've been checking Redweek looking for Weeks 1-8.  I should stop looking for timeshares when I'm freezing in the winter.  It leads to impulse purchases!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 7, 2015)

suzannesimon said:


> Where did you find the Week 4?  I've been checking Redweek looking for Weeks 1-8.  I should stop looking for timeshares when I'm freezing in the winter.  It leads to impulse purchases!



Suzanne,
You are not as cold and frozen as Beaglemom3 ... 

I already put together my Snowbird winter weeks in the Ft Lauderdale area --- the economy has to improve so I can leave home from NYE to Easter....

Getting a plan and getting the plan in action ... life is good. Here to week 5 ... it will be there by 2016.


----------



## suzannesimon (Feb 7, 2015)

I know, I know I'm a wimp.  I aspire to be a snowbird - 18 months until I retire to Destin - then I can drive to the Fla timeshares!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 7, 2015)

suzannesimon said:


> Where did you find the Week 4?  I've been checking Redweek looking for Weeks 1-8.  I should stop looking for timeshares when I'm freezing in the winter.  It leads to impulse purchases!





vacationhopeful said:


> Suzanne,
> You are not as cold and frozen as Beaglemom3 ...
> 
> I already put together my Snowbird winter weeks in the Ft Lauderdale area --- the economy has to improve so I can leave home from NYE to Easter....
> ...



LOL !

I'm older and more frozen than Suzanne.  :rofl:

Suzanne, I'll PM you.

B.


-


----------

